# Advance sweeper



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

There's a used advance sweeper for sale at one of my suppliers. It's quite a bit older and maybe 48" wide main broom. Back style hopper that dumps at about 5' height.

I know not many people visit this website, but if someone knows anything about advance, let me know. How are parts to get on an older machine? I use mostly tennants and that hasn't been a problem.

It's a 4 cylinder on propane with solid rubber wheels and single wheel in the front. Probably compares to an older Tennant 260 or so series. 

Vacuum doesn't seem to work and shaker motor barely works. Otherwise, it all mostly works and they want $5,500 canadian which is about $5,650 Us.

I thought it's cheap... any ideas??? hehe... hopefully before next year...


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

14 views?? Anyone in that group do sweeping?


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

hehe... a guy can't even bump a thread here. Hardly anyone posting. What is it with this area... lots of lookers? 

There's another sweeping site... something like the world sweeping or something like it and it's the same, hardly any posting.

Maybe the dust from the parking lots prevents guys from being able to post or ?? don't know.

Anyone know a good sweeping site that is active?


----------



## Metro (Nov 12, 2005)

No this site doesn't have too many posters,
We get the older advance sweepers in our shop for repair once in a while.
The newer advance sweepers seem to be much more robust than the older model's.
I would pass if its more than 5 years old or so.
Tennant's always hold up great, if those are workin for ya, I'd stick with what works.


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

Metro;491346 said:


> No this site doesn't have too many posters,
> We get the older advance sweepers in our shop for repair once in a while.
> The newer advance sweepers seem to be much more robust than the older model's.
> I would pass if its more than 5 years old or so.
> Tennant's always hold up great, if those are workin for ya, I'd stick with what works.


Hey thanks for the info. Our company did buy the old advance sweeper. It's been checked over and tuned by our local janitorial/sweeping supplier. They adjusted the valves on the motor, changed all the brushes, fixed many bugs so in all $1,200 to tune and $3,500 to buy so it's not bad, not too much into it and it'll probably do fine in the small outdoor lots and the parkades. It's one of many, as we believe in backups.

We thought it was worth it cause as you know, a new anything sweeper with a hydraulic dump system starts in the upper 20k and up.

If we see a newer advance we'll look closer.

Tennant, yes we have the 3650 walk behind, the next up in the drive model with throw over into back bin and the 385 front dumper. Personally, I find the 3650 to be bulletproof. Good sweeper, battery operated, quiet and never fails. The batteries can be a pain for switching but hey, no motor to belch exhaust.

take care


----------

